# Can I acquire Portugese nationality?



## remichelle (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm new to this forum and my question has probably been answered in previous threads but I need to get some answers.

My mother is from East Timor born in the 1950's, though living in Sydney, Australia. My understanding is that she can acquire Portuguese nationality given ET was a portuguese colony and given my mother was born before 1975, she qualifies.

My question is what documents that she require to get nationality (id, passport) and how long does it take?

My 2nd question is that once my mother acquires the nationality, both my brother and I want to attain the nationality. Are we eligible? If so, what documents do we need to present to the consulate in Sydney and how long does it take?

Many thanks


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi,
I would think going to the Portuguese embassy with her Birth Certificate and Passport would be the best start. I am not familiar with the rights or process for obtaining or registering Portuguese nationality when born in East Timor, but once your mother has registered and has her Portuguese citizenship it will be easy for you.

I was born and obtained my Portuguese citizenship in Canada (my parents had already registered my birth in Portugal, so that made it easy). However, I was told that all that my daughter has to do is to go to the Consulate with her birth certificate and passport and her father's long birth certificate (or short BC and his parents names). They already have my birth certificate. I would imagine that once your mother has her birth certificate it would be the same process for you as it is for my daughter, but your mother can verify when she goes in.

As always, best to confirm with your local consulate.


----------



## remichelle (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for your reply.

It's always great hearing from people who have first hand experience. 

I hope the process won't be a long lengthy one for me... I hope it is straightforward as you've described. Nevertheless, I will definitely give the consulate a call to clarify.

Thanks again


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

You're welcome. Good luck and keep us updated on how it goes - helpful for the next person.


----------

